# Verihealth strictly IFT? Bay Area/Sonoma



## FuManChu (Jul 4, 2013)

Looking on their site, they don't seem to mention much about their services. Does Verihealth strictly do BLS or IFT? Or do they run 911? 

Also I am talking about the Sonoma branch of Verihealth. 

Their website doesn't mention much :/


----------



## dC0m (Jul 4, 2013)

If I had to guess, I think they're strictly IFT. Lately, I have been seeing them a lot around the San Francisco/San Mateo area. I think they mostly run Vanbulance units that do IFTs (I see their rigs a lot around the UCSF hospital). 

Their website seems a bit outdated. However, I know for a fact that they were recently acquired by Falck (one of the bigger European ambulance companies). Their rigs still says Verihealth on the side, but there's usually a Falck logo on the passenger door. Here's an article detailing the transaction:
http://www.northbaybusinessjournal.com/73506/ambulance-leader-falck-aquires-verihealth/

Frankly, I think their uniforms are ugly. They look like they ordered too many of the mechanic's jumpsuits and gave them to their EMTs/Medics. Other than the weird-looking jumpsuits, I'm also a bit interested in the company, especially with the new Falck takeover. 

*Note: I'm originally from the Bay Area, but I spend most of my year down in SoCal for school. I only know about Verihealth because I saw their rigs a few times when I was at home for break and thought they were an interesting new company.


----------



## TomP (Jul 4, 2013)

In Sonoma, Sonoma Fire Department is the main 911 ambulance and they have a contract with Sonoma Valley Hospital to do all transfers out of the ER. VeriHealth is however going to take over the contract at Infinion Raceway starting in a month our so, but besides that just alot of rides to and from SNF's.


----------



## FuManChu (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply guys,
I am just finishing up getting all my required certs and documents to apply for an EMT job, so I am doing research of companies that hire EMT's in NorCal/Bay Area. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Elephant (Jul 5, 2013)

TomP said:


> In Sonoma, Sonoma Fire Department is the main 911 ambulance and they have a contract with Sonoma Valley Hospital to do all transfers out of the ER.



This is incorrect. Actually, Sonoma Fire doesn't transport at all. The primary 911 ambulance is Sonoma Life Support (SLS) which is AMR, they just go by the different branding name up there.

From what I recall speaking to someone, VeriHealth actually has a contract or two to provide 911 ambulance to one or two very small communities and then backup to areas like Petaluma who have their fire department transport.


----------



## TomP (Jul 5, 2013)

Sonoma Life Support is in Santa Rosa. They do not cover the town of Sonoma. Trust me I know I live and work in Sonoma!


----------



## Elephant (Jul 5, 2013)

You would be referring to Sonoma Valley Fire/Rescue then, there is no plain "Sonoma Fire Dept.", and yes they only cover limited area, not all of Sonoma county. I guess it all depends what the OP was referencing..the town of Sonoma or Sonoma County in general. Also, I believe that AMR/SLS covers more then just Santa Rosa.


----------



## ThundahMed (Jul 5, 2013)

*Verihealth*

I'm not too fond of their online application format -__-


----------



## patzyboi (Jul 5, 2013)

They have ALS units in Sonoma and Ukiah, which they also run 911s.
They also have CCT units, dont know where though. 

Uniforms suck, but rumor are that they are changing to to Falck uniform just different color (EMT tactical pants with red Falck patch, and polo shirt with name and EMT sewn on)


----------



## Aprz (Jul 5, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> Uniforms suck, but rumor are that they are changing to to Falck uniform just different color (EMT tactical pants with red Falck patch, and polo shirt with name and EMT sewn on)


I personally hate the Circuit City look.


----------



## Norcal24 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thought I would add some input since this post caught my interest. I've worked with VH for almost two years and we're in the middle of the Falck transition. For a bit of background we run out of stations in:

Sacramento BLS CCT
Ukiah BLS ALS
Petaluma BLS ALS (backup to Fire)
Santa Rosa BLS CCT ALS (backup to AMR)
Occidental ALS
San Mateo BLS
Sonoma Raceway standby for all events

We're still a relatively new company (12 years old or so) and starting to expand out heavily. Being acquired by Falck helps out tremendously, currently being outfitted with some new boxed CCT rigs and new Sprinters for ALS. Yes, we are switching uniforms finally, straying away from the gray jump suits. Honestly I'm happy to go with the red polos and medic pants, I think it looks cleaner.

There's a lot going on but to be completely honest, I really enjoy working for the company. The original plans were to keep the VH name but I don't think that's going to happen. Either way, I feel pretty comfortable with Falck coming in and helping us expand.

Feel free to message me for any questions.

Source:
Two years service
FTO/EMT ALS units in Sonoma County


----------



## stemi (Aug 5, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I personally hate the Circuit City look.



HAHAHAHA!! I'm gonna remember this next time I see them


----------



## MrJones (Aug 5, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I personally hate the Circuit City look.



Because the Paul Blart, Mall Cop look is so much more flattering? 

:lol:


----------



## ThundahMed (Aug 5, 2013)

Norcal24 said:


> Thought I would add some input since this post caught my interest. I've worked with VH for almost two years and we're in the middle of the Falck transition. For a bit of background we run out of stations in:
> 
> Sacramento BLS CCT
> Ukiah BLS ALS
> ...



Thanks for the info! I'm going to be applying with them soon!


----------

